# اريد كتب في الاسترداد الاضافي للنفط enhanced oil recovery



## meedo_5988 (7 يونيو 2012)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي بكتب في هذا الموضوع رجاءا و بارك الله فيكم يا اخوتي


----------



## محمد الاكرم (7 يونيو 2012)

السلام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/228077-Enhanced-Oil-Recovery
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/146300-Enhanced-Oil-Recovery
وفقك الله


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 يونيو 2012)

أخي العزيز ... أليك هذه الكتب:
Modern Enhanced Oil Recovery من هنا
Enhanced Oil Recovery - Part.1 من هنا
Enhanced Oil Recovery - Part.2 من هنا

لا تنسانا في الدعاء ..


----------

